# Quarantine for US citizens returning to US from Mexico?



## Future Retiree (Feb 6, 2020)

I am a U.S. citizen who has been in Mexico City since January. Sometime in the next couple of months, I am going to need to return to the U.S. (My FMM will be expiring, and I have family members I need to check on.)

Try as I might, I can't find clear information about what happens when U.S. citizens return (by land across the Texas border, or by air; I'm flexible) from Mexico to the U.S. 

What are the current requirements and recommendations as far as quarantine?

Even better, does anybody know of an up-to-date official source for such information? I can't seem to find anything.

And apologies if this is the wrong forum. Even though it's about U.S. rather than Mexican requirements, I figure that travelers to and from Mexico would be more likely to have information.

Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Future Retiree said:


> I am a U.S. citizen who has been in Mexico City since January. Sometime in the next couple of months, I am going to need to return to the U.S. (My FMM will be expiring, and I have family members I need to check on.)
> 
> Try as I might, I can't find clear information about what happens when U.S. citizens return (by land across the Texas border, or by air; I'm flexible) from Mexico to the U.S.
> 
> ...


I can't help you with a source for information, but you are in the right forum.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

The US embassy in Mexico City has a web-site.
Just search on - "us embassy mexico city"


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Future Retiree said:


> Even better, does anybody know of an up-to-date official source for such information? I can't seem to find anything.


Here's the CDC's COVID-19 Travel page:

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/index.html

I don't think there's much in the way of restrictions right now for U.S. citizens returning from Mexico.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Chelloveck said:


> Here's the CDC's COVID-19 Travel page:
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/index.html
> 
> I don't think there's much in the way of restrictions right now for U.S. citizens returning from Mexico.


I find that there is a lot of reciprocity in the US <-> Mexico way of doing stuff.
I recently (May 5th or so) received an email from the US (STEP) stating in part :

"Passengers and aircrew members arriving at and departing from Mexican airports may be subject to health screenings, including temperature checks. Those exhibiting symptoms may be subject to additional health screenings and/or asked to quarantine voluntarily. Travelers entering Mexico by land from the United States may be denied admission if the purpose of their visit is considered non-essential. We recommend that travelers carry evidence of the essential nature of their visit and evidence of their resident status in Mexico, if applicable. Travelers entering Mexico via land may be subject to temperature checks and additional health screening. "

I'd get my info from the horses mouth.

I've never checked - perhaps Mexico has its own STEP-like advisories...


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

The rule of thumb or recommendation is to self quarantine for 14 days. We just returned from Mexico after our yearly 7 month stay. We just got out of our self imposed quarantine and after 15 days finally had our first visit with family.
If you love your family, friends, and acquaintances then I recommend you do the same. 
If you're from the "me" generation then caring for the health and safety of others will not apply.


----------



## Future Retiree (Feb 6, 2020)

Many thanks for all the replies. Actually, I did do a fairly careful review of websites, including that of the U.S. embassy, and there isn't much specific information about quarantine or other precautions for travelers returning to the U.S. from Mexico. And in my experience, especially in the case of land borders, it's hard to get up-to-date information.



hyracer said:


> If you're from the "me" generation then caring for the health and safety of others will not apply.


Hmmmm. Not sure how to interpret this. I'm trying to gather all the relevant information to be able to do the right thing for everyone involved. (And, I would add, to protect the elderly and infirm family members that are motivating my return.)

I hope you didn't mean to suggest otherwise with the "'me' generation" crack.

Again, thanks to all who took the time to comment.


----------



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

Future Retiree said:


> I am a U.S. citizen who has been in Mexico City since January. Sometime in the next couple of months, I am going to need to return to the U.S. (My FMM will be expiring, and I have family members I need to check on.)
> 
> Try as I might, I can't find clear information about what happens when U.S. citizens return (by land across the Texas border, or by air; I'm flexible) from Mexico to the U.S.
> 
> ...


ALL airline passengers 2 years of age and over flying into the US must present a negative viral test (not an antigen test) before boarding the flight. The test must have been performed within 72 hours (3 days) of the flight. You can also present a letter from a physician or hospital stating that you have recovered from an active infection within a 90 day period. The airline will not allow you to board without meeting these requirements. These requirements began 26 Jan 21. This is CDC mandated.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Firstlast said:


> ALL airline passengers 2 years of age and over flying into the US must present a negative viral test (not an antigen test) before boarding the flight. The test must have been performed within 72 hours (3 days) of the flight. You can also present a letter from a physician or hospital stating that you have recovered from an active infection within a 90 day period. The airline will not allow you to board without meeting these requirements. These requirements began 26 Jan 21. This is CDC mandated.


Thanks for posting this very important information!


----------



## Future Retiree (Feb 6, 2020)

Firstlast said:


> negative viral test (not an antigen test)


I believe this part of your comment may be inaccurate. According to the CDC, "testing must be performed using a viral test (NAAT or antigen)." 

I have also read the same thing in media reports (like this article from the Washington Post (paywalled), which says, "Travelers can get either a PCR test — considered the gold standard, which can cost more and takes a few days to process results — or an antigen test, a rapid test that tends to be less accurate but is faster and cheaper."

Some of the big pharmacy chains in Mexico are advertising antigen tests for very reasonable prices (around MX$350, or something less than US$20.) Mexican budget airline Vivaaerobus suggests this option, and provides a list of some of those chains and their prices. Of course, I would want to make sure that those pharmacies provide documentation that authorities consider adequate, but if an airline recommends them, I assume they probably do.

Needless to say, don't take any of my comments as gospel.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

FWIW this is a new requirement, I flew back to the US last december and only had to fill out an on-my-honor questionaire.

I read this evening a news article saying the current administration is considering extending this mandate to all domestic air travel. 

There's a lot of information about the PCR test on the internet. Apparently the test does something in cycles or iterations, and the more they do the more likely the test is to generate a positive "result". Beyond a certain number of iterations you're going to get a positive, but meaningless, result, as the test is finding things that are too inconsequential to cause symtoms, an infection, or transmissability. I think this is how they get positive tests when checking cantalopes with this test (that was an old news article).

IMHO you wouldn't want to take such a test with a high number of iterations before flying, you're shooting yourself in the foot. If they are still requiring testing the next time I go back, I'll look for a cheap antigen test instead of the PCR.


----------



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

Future Retiree said:


> I believe this part of your comment may be inaccurate. According to the CDC, "testing must be performed using a viral test (NAAT or antigen)."
> 
> I have also read the same thing in media reports (like this article from the Washington Post (paywalled), which says, "Travelers can get either a PCR test — considered the gold standard, which can cost more and takes a few days to process results — or an antigen test, a rapid test that tends to be less accurate but is faster and cheaper."
> 
> ...


The PCR/ antigen test indicates if you have an active(non)symptomatic covid infection. The antibody test only indicates you have been exposed.


----------

